# Amazing Casting in NZ



## ShedBoy (Jul 21, 2011)

Just found this incredible engine build story. The patterns and cores are amazing. Rest of the website is good too.

http://thevintageaviator.co.nz/image-galleries/raf1a-engine-reproduction

Brock


----------



## doubletop (Jul 21, 2011)

It's owned by Peter Jackson (Lord of the Rings, King Kong), aircraft are one of his passions. The quality of the work is typical of anything Peter is involved in.


----------



## bezalel2000 (Jul 21, 2011)

Thanks Brock

That's awesome,

It makes my wallaby core look a bit plain,  :'(  I'm Shattered !





Bez


----------



## fltenwheeler (Jul 21, 2011)

There is always a group of individuals that are willing to take on what most people say cannot be done. 

Tim


----------



## gbritnell (Jul 21, 2011)

Hi Tim,
 In most cases I don't think it's a matter of not being able to accomplish something it's more a matter of finances. I can't even imagine the cost involved in a project like this.
Another fellow that's into restoration, and operation, is Jay Leno. He has his projects restored, to a T, I might add, and then drives, runs or operates them. 
 For us near the bottom sometimes we have to save for a month for a couple of reamers.
gbritnell


----------



## ShedBoy (Jul 21, 2011)

Bezalel  said:
			
		

> Thanks Brock
> 
> That's awesome,
> 
> ...



Bez there is nothing wrong with your cores, I would be happy if I could manage some like that. The work that company does is amazing. I am going to cast some wheels for davey the furnace when I get home, it is baby steps for me.
Brock


----------



## steamer (Jul 21, 2011)

Bezalel  said:
			
		

> Thanks Brock
> 
> That's awesome,
> 
> ...


----------

